# Redirects with DRT



## richboslice (Feb 8, 2016)

When I started climbing I learned an SRT method using only prussiks and foot loops. When I would transition, in the tree, over to my friction hitch to limb walk it was a long and cumbersome process. When I started using friction savers I got into DRT using a zig zag and never looked back. Until now that is. Now I am doing more serious climbing on a daily basis and I don't like how the ropes drag across limbs and create drag when you redirect down another part of the tree. Especially when reaching out through a crotch in a large limb. Would I be better off using an SRT method for tree work or is there a way to correct my problem another way. Right now I use a long tail to connect the zig zag to my harness. This allows me to reach up and get a long pull and hip thrust for ascending. I usually remove this, after I secure myself in the tree, before I start doing my work. Thanks, Rich


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Feb 8, 2016)

One alternative is to use a loop runner and carabiner to false crotch your redirect. Much less friction.


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 8, 2016)

Even better...
Rock Exotica Double Sheave

I splice them onto TenexTEC ultraslings... like this.... (single sheave version of that pulley shown in pic, which is what I use for DdRT canopy anchors)




The double-sheave OmniBlock 1.5" is also midline attachable... both side plates open like the single-sheave ones. Clip both legs of your DdRT line into the pulley and both legs will move freely with much less friction. The swivel built into the OmniBlock pulleys really helps keep everything aligned right under load.


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 8, 2016)

Your other option is SRT work positioning, of course.


----------



## richboslice (Feb 10, 2016)

JeffGu said:


> Even better...
> Rock Exotica Double Sheave
> 
> I splice them onto TenexTEC ultraslings... like this.... (single sheave version of that pulley shown in pic, which is what I use for DdRT canopy anchors)
> ...


Like that double sheave. It would have to be under the limb for it to work. I guess that would make it difficult to get on top of the limb. I think I will look into SRT a little closer. Seems pretty popular. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kyza (Feb 25, 2016)

If I know I need to put in redirects I either

1) install a retrievable friction saver at the tip(this means 1 redirect will put me around the same friction as natural crotching and 2 will still be bearable. And I don't need to retreave my redirects)

2) false crotch with a webbing sling and caribiner(I only do this if it is convenient enough to go and get it again once I'm done)

3) SRT (this doesn't necessarily solve the problem but can. I couldn't be bothered with elaborate SRT retrievable redirects. The two advantages are no friction and speedy ascents when retrieving redirects)

Hope this helps, wish someone gave me these tips ages ago.


----------

